# 10 Acres in Santa Clarita, CA (For Sale)



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

Property is also available to be rented out for events,movies,camping,ect.


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

Price drop $450,000 and great running water truck included in sale.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Speaking of water, what's the water table like in that area? I'd hate to buy property that didn't perc, and had no independent source of water.


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

$450,000 and great running water truck included in sale! Price is negotiable.


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

Any interest?


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

New price $430,000.


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

Bump for a great property.


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

Great new Price: $399,000
Awesome property just 15 minutes to San Fernando Valley, 45 minutes to beautiful beaches, and 1 hour to downtown LA.


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

bump!!!


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

Reduced to $375,000!!!


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

New price: $350,000


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

bump!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you honestly expect to sell this property here when you refused to even answer a simple question that was asked after your initial post? Realtors amaze me sometimes... Geez.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Apachie, my guess is it doesn't perc, which means you can't have a permanent dwelling on it.

It looks like a pretty parched area too, which is why I guess the water truck is being thrown into the bargain.

No natural water source or connected city services makes it pretty much uninhabitable.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sure you're right, SR. And since most of the property appears to be a sandy cliffside anyway, I'd not think it would be a great location for horses, what with the risk of flooding, wash outs, virtually no pasture, etc.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

One has to wonder what it was used for before that warranted that fence.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's easy enough to find out about Santa Clarita and their water problems if you Google it. I haz mad interwebz skillz! 

So yeah, I'm not surprised the OP is ignoring any request for information, nor am I surprised that those 'gorgeous' 10 acres haven't sold even with a continually reduced price. :?

Can't build if there isn't any available water. Don't know why some realtors think buyers are stupid.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Why do you need two threads about this?

http://www.horseforum.com/farm-land-sale/10-acres-santa-clarita-ca-81136/page2/#post1061747


----------



## landrover4wd (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry for not replying to the first question as i thought that I added the answer to my original post. There is currently no well, but there is a spot to build a well with good access to water. The water truck is just a added bonus. This property is on a quiet dirt road with homes on either side, also front and back.


----------

